# some programs not working after system restore



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys,

so after I did windows updates after a long time (it's for a good reason that I am not updating!) the notebook failed to start correctly. After the windows loading screen, only different tones of black were flashing - probably bad graphics driver. 
Anyway, I managed to do a system restore. Although it said it wasn't successful, it works.
But now some programs won't start. From Adobe, AfterEffects starts without problems, but Photoshop and Illustrator has an error:
http://s28.postimg.org/q7kbdfe31/image.png

Microsoft Office won't open as well:
http://s28.postimg.org/s0rtfhonh/image.png
http://s28.postimg.org/qn06k6pe5/image.png
http://s28.postimg.org/b2iz2lhn1/image.png

When I try to uninstall Office completely, the set-up window doesn't even come up. And what's worse... when I run a new installation from a disk, there's an error too.
http://s28.postimg.org/qvt5wdcst/Untitled.png

I've never come across something like this.. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

So I managed to uninstall Office through a 3rd party software.. but I still have trouble installing it back (a different error now). I run as administrator and have full user rights on the folder..


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you looked at the potential fix in this thread?

Error 1402: Setup cannot open the registry key - Microsoft Community


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The first thing I would do is post necessary logs in the Malware Removal Forum because the fact you avoided doing updates for a long time and their main purpose is to prevent Malware, it sounds to me like you have some visitors onboard.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

hm.. good tip. Thanks. I edited the permissions on that registry key but it didn't help. I don't know where the problem is.

Edit:
so I managed to edit the permission of that folder and ran the installation. Now the error had a different registry key. I tried to edit the permissions on the whole folder containing all of these keys, but I got another error:


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

Rich-M said:


> The first thing I would do is post necessary logs in the Malware Removal Forum because the fact you avoided doing updates for a long time and their main purpose is to prevent Malware, it sounds to me like you have some visitors onboard.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


Maybe it's just for me, but always when I did the updates it f*cked up my drivers or something :/


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok, so finally I got that Office working.. thanks MPR for that link. Very useful.

Now I still have to figure out the Photoshop and Illustrator..  I've got clients waiting.
And I am on university right now, with a filtered network, so I can't even download and install the software again (well probably I could, but that's just waay too much work and time).


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Randall. said:


> Maybe it's just for me, but always when I did the updates it f*cked up my drivers or something :/


I never do the driver updates.


----------

